# Fecal body odor/ musty smell- possible cure



## pretordan

I wanted to pass this on in case this happened to help someone. In my studies we've been recently learning about PKU. Though it is tested at birth, it only began testing 30-40 years ago depending on the state so anyone in their late thirties and on may not have been tested. Also, even if you were tested, PKU is often heterozygotic meaning if Phenylalanine levels may not be sufficiently high enough at birth to be detected.Heterozygotes often show no cognitive deficits but can still possess the 'musty smell' that is characteristic of PKU. The only known treatment is severely limiting protein intake. Good luck.


----------



## pretordan

mmx said:


> what does PKU stand for?what is the underlying pathology? metabolic?thanks for posting your research


Phenylketonuria. It's a congenital absence or mutation of the enzyme phenylalanine dehydroxylase. (It converts the amino acid phenylalanine to tyrosine which makes melanin, pyrmidines etc) Phenylalanine thus builds up and breaks down into phenylpyruvate which essential smells.Good luck.


----------



## ThreeYearsAndCounting

pretordan said:


> Phenylketonuria. It's a congenital absence or mutation of the enzyme phenylalanine dehydroxylase. (It converts the amino acid phenylalanine to tyrosine which makes melanin, pyrmidines etc) Phenylalanine thus builds up and breaks down into phenylpyruvate which essential smells.Good luck.


http://learn.genetics.utah.edu/content/disorders/whataregd/pku/*What are the symptoms of PKU?*Babies born with PKU usually have no symptoms at first. But if the disease is left untreated, babies experience severe brain damage. This damage can cause epilepsy, behavioral problems, and stunt the growth of the baby. Other symptoms include: eczema (skin rash), a musty body odor (from too much phenylalanine), a small head (microcephaly), and fair skin (because phenylalanine is necessary for skin pigmentation). *How is PKU treated?*People who have PKU must eat a protein-free diet, because nearly all proteins contain phenylalanine. Infants are given a special formula without phenylalanine. Older children and adults have to avoid protein-rich foods such as meat, eggs, cheese, and nuts. They must also avoid artificial sweeteners with aspertame, which contains phenylalanine.


----------

